# Uber Whatsit #128



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry I've been slacking off with these.  I've been Uber busy!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2012)

Soap or wax?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 5, 2012)

A smoothie.

Why do I *always* seem to think it's food?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2012)

sm4him said:


> A smoothie.


Ahhhhhh - yes.  The circle is where the straw was taken out.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2012)

sm4him said:


> A smoothie.
> 
> Why do I *always* seem to think it's food?



I blame YOU for MY being fat! :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Dec 5, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > A smoothie.
> ...



Yeah, well if I'm gonna be fat, I may as well take you with me! 

How about..a milk shake?
I really think it's some kind of thick, creamy drink mixture.
But most of the time, I end up being really wrong. 

EDIT: Also, now I really want a milk shake. But I already put my pj's on, and I want to NOT get dressed and go out MORE than I want the milk shake. But tomorrow...


----------



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2012)

Milk Shake - you just HAD to go there!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, well if I'm gonna be fat, I may as well take you with me!
> 
> How about..a milk shake?
> I really think it's some kind of thick, creamy drink mixture.
> ...



Well, it's really quite thin, and it's far from creamy.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been missing my ubers, sparkles! Ummmm....ice cube?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 5, 2012)

Bacon?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 5, 2012)

Almost looks like a slice of lunch meat. Maybe turkey?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks kinda like Silicone...like that stuff they use for new spatulas that you can light up to 1000 degrees and it doesn't melt.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## kathyt (Dec 6, 2012)

candle


----------



## shinycard255 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ice cream?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

It almost looks like an octopus suction cup thing....you know what I mean :lmao:


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks like someones skin who needs to go to the doctor.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2012)

Ballistic Gel


----------



## deeky (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a little complicated, but here goes - it looks like a skim layer of grease floating on water or oil where a drop of the other liquid has fallen in and broken through.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2012)

JackandSally said:


> It looks like someones skin who needs to go to the doctor.



If you only knew how (literally) close you are................


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 6, 2012)

480sparky said:


> JackandSally said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like someones skin who needs to go to the doctor.
> ...



And now... this is REALLY going to bother me!  D*mn you, Sparky!

I want to say the skin of a doll or barbie.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2012)

JackandSally said:


> ............I want to say the skin ..........



You are, literally,_ so close_!  Oh, man.... are you _getting_ _warm_!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2012)

leather?
pierced ear?


----------



## deeky (Dec 6, 2012)

Turkey skin minus the little red thermometer.


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 6, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You are, literally, so close!  Oh, man.... are you getting warm!



Skin. Just skin. Lol. 

And my phone isn't letting me look at the photo again, ugh.


----------



## christop (Dec 6, 2012)

Moleskin (stuff you put over a blister).


----------



## thetrue (Dec 6, 2012)

In the center of that hole looks like individual strands of DNA. :lmao:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

Band-Aid / adhesive bandage?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Band-Aid / adhesive bandage?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 7, 2012)

OH, WOW!! Never woulda guessed that. Still find it hard to believe! 

But I *still* want a milkshake. :lmao:


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 7, 2012)

Who woulda thought that's what a band aid looks like close up.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> But I *still* want a milkshake. :lmao:


No milkshake here, but I have some chicken breast strips my lovely wife made last night for a party (these are extras).


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> OH, WOW!! Never woulda guessed that. Still find it hard to believe!
> 
> But I *still* want a milkshake. :lmao:



Everyone gather at Sharons' next friday.... milkshakes are her treat!


----------

